# Changed battery and transmission is not shifting right.



## carshownut7 (Feb 2, 2018)

Changed battery and transmission is not shifting right. Went there and they said it was P1701 TCM module. I have 2007 Nissan Murano I just bought with 78,000 miles on it. What do i do?


----------



## K in Iowa (Jun 23, 2015)

P1701: When the power supply to the TCM is cut OFF, for example because the battery is removed, and the self-diagnosis memory function stops, malfunction is detected. 

Basically, when the battery was replaced, the code was thrown. When you took it in, did they reset the code?

Also, what do you mean by "not shifting right". 

K


----------



## carshownut7 (Feb 2, 2018)

when it is cold it runs fine. when it warms up, it is shifting from low to high at a low rpm and then the engine lugs


----------

